# Suse linux 7.3 Handbuch



## <Barret> (30. November 2001)

Ich habe mir Suse Linux 7.3 gekauft, aber ich habe keine lust mir das buch zukaufen und man kann ja auch suse linux 7.3 ligal saugen also wollt ich wissen ob man auch das Handbuch saugen kann und wenn ja, Wo ? Das war eingentlich schon. Ich bedank mich schon mal im Vorraus.


----------



## dave_ (30. November 2001)

soweit ich weiss kann man das handbuch (als .pdf zB) nicht saugen !
mit irgendwas müssen die leute auch ihre kohle verdienen !


aber es gibt wirklich etliche seiten für anfänger, die imho mehr bringen als das handbuch !

für anfänger net schlecht: linuxfibel.de


----------



## prophet4 (13. Dezember 2001)

or selfLinux.de 
--------------------------------

offiziel machen die Linux-Firmen ja nur mit den Handbüchern ihren Gewinn
Linux selber ist ja open-source

gruß prophet


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (13. Dezember 2001)

Es tut mir Leid, aber die Handbücher ist nicht das, womit sie Geld machen, sondern die gedruckten Handbücher und die CD's.

Die Handbücher kann man sich legal auf dem FTP Server der jeweiligen Distribution ziehen und benutzen.

Meistens liegen sie sogar legal dem Paket bei!
Schaut man sich z.B. mal genauer unter:
ftp://ftp.suse.com/pub/suse/i386/7.3/docu/ (SuSE) oder
ftp://ftp.redhat.com/pub/redhat/linux/7.2/en/doc/ (RedHat) oder 
ftp://ftp.uni-mannheim.de/systems/linux/mandrake/8.1/i586/doc/ (Mandrake)
an, dann findet man dort tatsächlich die Handbücher dazu.

Zu Linuxfibel :
Die Seite ist echt gut organisiert und informativ. Wer was über Linux lernen will und nicht der englischen Sprache mächtig ist, soll dort vorbeischauen.

Zu SelfLinux:
Dort bin ich selber Mitglied  und schreibe gerade an einem Tutorial wie man MySQL installiert. Es wird in den nächsten Tagen fertiggestellt werden.

GreetZ
digi alias anti.koerper


----------

